# Sharing Rhinestone Work Station Set-ups (Post a Pic)



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, So I know everyone has their special rhinestone workstation where all the magic happens! I figured it would be pretty cool for everyone to take pictures of how their workstations are set up and what works best for everyone. Figure this could also be a good learning tool for vets and newbies to get great new ideas. I will be the first to be embarrassed and show my completed mess after a days work! Don't laugh to hard! I am however in the process of making the Ultimate workstation for my office and will post pics when I get that completed. 

The only rule is you can't get it all cleaned up before you take the picture. Lets see what it looks like in real time. haha


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This is a cabinet that my hubby had left over from a job. He put casters on it so I move it around if necessary. I don't keep all my supplies here, just what I'm working on at the moment. If I get interrupted while working on a transfer I can close the drawer with the tray inside it and I don't have to put everything away or worry about a cat playing with the stones.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome Jane! Great pics and good ideas with the Cats.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice set up, Jane. I'll have to have my hubby keep a look out for a cabinet. Can't wait to show him your pics.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Where is everyone else's work station pics? I thought this would be a awesome way for people to get ideas that could help them with their setup and get new ideas for organizing. What is everyone else using to store their stones? I use the Gatorade Bottles and they are free and awesome! How are you storing your templates? Filing cabinets here and they are getting full. Lol. My wife is the big organizer so she comes into the store once a week to re-organize everything. You can see by my pics it has been a few days since she as been to the store. Hope everyone doing great and business is good. 

If you get a minute please post so pics and we can all bounce ideas off each other for awesome workstation setups. 

Matt


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

If you would send your wife over once a week to straighten my work area up I would be glad to post pictures. LOL my stones have to share my sears work bench with my my embroidery material


----------



## 500377 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and to all that this forum talks about. I found this thread and thought great not I can see how everyone else sets their rooms up. But unfortunately not much help. I done care how messy, that would show that you have business!!! I have been told I'm too organized and I would like to see ideas so I won't be redoing my room a half dozen times before I find things the way I want.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Look who's back ~TRW. reminds me of the good old days posting work pics. I really should return my beer bottles and get rid of the porn so you all can see my area someday. LOL.


----------



## 3stagegraphics (Jul 27, 2012)

nice setup


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Sometimes you can just read a spirit of the craftman from how their working environment looks like. Messy in most places, but extremely clean at the places they care the most. You can see their obsession on their work.

These kind of pals are charming. Especially when they are busy with their hands.


----------

